# Gold mist cruze, What kind and color of wheels will match?



## Shinko21 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! i just recently starting to customize my cruze, not for racing type but just for the looks, well i know everyone wants to ride a sweet looking car right? so right now im just wondering if you guys can help me decide or choose or maybe give me a suggestion on what kind and color should or will match on my chevy cruze Gold mist, its kinda hard to find the right wheel that will match on a gold mist cruze, and will the VARRSTOEN ES1 rims will look good on it? please help guys.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !

MSR Wheels


The Varrstoen es1 are a Nice looking wheel .. can we get them in the 5x105 Bolt Pattern ?


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I might not be constructive to this discussion; however I will give the same advice I give all wheel inquires:

Black Steel. Don't over think a classic.


----------



## Shinko21 (Mar 16, 2015)

in fact you can get a es1 wheels from varrstoen, they gonna customize it for you,i mean the lug pattern, but you have to pay extra $25 each wheel..hm i guess i have to get the black one.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry but I prefer these wheels ..
View attachment 138426


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sorry but I prefer these wheels ..
> View attachment 138426



Me too.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> YOLO!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats wrong on SOOOOOOOO many levels.


----------



## Shinko21 (Mar 16, 2015)

where can i get those wheels? and how much was it? i checked the site and i can't find the price for it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shinko21 said:


> where can i get those wheels? and how much was it? i checked the site and i can't find the price for it.


Can you be more specific ?


----------



## Shinko21 (Mar 16, 2015)

im talking about the M537 styluz wheels,the one that you post, and should i get the 18x8.5 40mm offset 56.5 CB?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Shinko21 said:


> im talking about the M537 styluz wheels,the one that you post, and should i get the 18x8.5 40mm offset 56.5 CB?


The Stuluz M537 is a decent looking wheel if you can find them in our Bolt Pattern .. 

I Posted up a pic of the Msr 0958-9831 Black Pearl PVD wheel and am looking for more members with enough interest to set up a group Buy if at all possible . Interested ?


----------



## Shinko21 (Mar 16, 2015)

yes! count me in! and btw how can i buy that MSR wheels that you talking about..


----------

